# Beth Myers, longtime Romney adviser and confidante, to lead VP search



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

New York Times 
*Beth Myers, longtime Romney adviser and confidante, to lead VP search*
Washington Post - ‎15 minutes ago‎

Beth Myers, the adviser Mitt Romney tapped to lead his search for a vice presidential running mate, is so familiar with the presumptive Republican nominee that she often speaks for him in strategy sessions at the campaign's Boston headquarters.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Allen West.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Allen West.


I read that way too quick for a second I thought you put Adam West.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

CJIS said:


> I read that way too quick for a second I thought you put Adam West.


Adam West would be better than Joe Biden.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Adam West would be better than Joe Biden.


This is true. Adam West would be better than most of the bums in Washington.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

He's a regular at Tea Party meetings. My Father has met him several times , great choice.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mikemac64 said:


> Maybe she'll pull a Dick Cheny and pick herself.


Hope she doesn't pull a Dick anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

